# Introducing Jethro!



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Our new boy Jethro arrived safely from Germany yesterday. It was a long 12 hour flight, but it all went well! He didn't have any accidents in the crate either.  So far he is amazing. His temperament is awesome. So curious and brave! Really friendly as well. He goes up to new people no problem. Him and Troy get along great but it is hard to get photos of both of them staying still! 
Here are some photos! 
Thanks for looking 

DSC_0208 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0135 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0212 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0202 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## Lesa2093 (Jan 9, 2016)

Aww so cute and fluffy! His eyes look very soulful


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Adorable little fluff ball!!! :wub: His head looks so mature (and huge  )


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a cutie! :wub: He's going to be a heartbreaker for sure


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!! :wub: Love his name!! Congrats!!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, that head makes him look like he is gonna be huge. Striking boy. Best to you and Jethro!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is adorable!!!he looks very mellow but yet intense!!! Enjoy him


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone.  He is 9 weeks and already 30 lbs. He is going to be a big boy.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, he's precious! Look at those paws! Congrats on the new fur baby


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

And some more..

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Yawnnnnn
Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Troy and Jethro!
DSC_0532 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

So handsome :web:
DSC_0369 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

I've been waiting since October for this litter and it was very well worth it


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wonderful photos. Oh what adventures they will have together


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations! I bet you are over the moon happy. He is a gorgeous pup. I love the picture of Troy looking at him as he yawns. It looks like Troy is checking those sharp puppy teeth! He is so cute. You are going to have so much fun ahead. Enjoy.


----------



## Tilly801 (Jan 21, 2016)

Congrats. So cute!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

definitely going to be a big boy...what kennel is he from?
Your photography skills are wonderful!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> definitely going to be a big boy...what kennel is he from?
> Your photography skills are wonderful!


Thank you! He is from Altdeutsche Schäferhunde von der Patterner Mühle - Startseite parents are Drago and Zora!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> Thank you! He is from Altdeutsche Schäferhunde von der Patterner Mühle - Startseite parents are Drago and Zora!


Since I don't understand German, just wondering how one could research a website in German?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Since I don't understand German, just wondering how one could research a website in German?


google translate


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> google translate


Is that how you did it? How did you communicate with them? We're they able to speak and read/write in English?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Is that how you did it? How did you communicate with them? We're they able to speak and read/write in English?


No. The breeder speaks English, I did not communicate with them in German. I only used google translate for the website which was no biggie.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Some more of the fluff monster..

DSC_0590 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0285 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0597 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That pic with Troy looking in Jethro's mouth could be a 
"Caption this" pic.

Troy is saying: Dude, when are you going to lose those puppy teeth, ouch!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

such an adorable pup and you take great pics of him -look forward to watching him grow


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I love love love his head!!!  little fluffy bear.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations! They look great together. Did they hit it off right away?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

bbourdon said:


> Congratulations! They look great together. Did they hit it off right away?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! And yes! They get along so well. Troy is very gentle with him.


----------



## Arimoose (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, in Michigan too. Bella looks very much like my pup. She isn't from SD is she?


----------



## Birbeck (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He's stunning. I can't wait to see how he matures.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Arimoose said:


> Hi, in Michigan too. Bella looks very much like my pup. She isn't from SD is she?


I have no females. Just two males; Troy & Jethro.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! Jethro is adorable, Troy looks great, and your photography is amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy cow! Two of the most handsome boys in the world! :wub:


----------

